# Marine Aquariums > Marine Emergency's! >  Please Read Before Posting To Emergency Section

## Nemo

Please make use of the following template when posting for an emergency reply. It’s easier this way for you and it’s easier for us to check all the details very quickly to be able to reply ASAP.

Please Copy and paste the template below and submit in your post:

Tank size:
PH:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
Ammonia:
Tank temp:
The type and size of your filtration:
How long has tank been running?

Fish Symptoms (Please try to include full description including colour, location, and fish behaviour):

Quantity and Frequency of water changes:

Chemical Additives or Media in your tank:

Tank inhabitants:

Latest added extras to your tank (living or decoration):

Exposure to chemicals:

Try to include a photo of the fish if possible.

----------


## Gary R

Your on top form today nemo  :Smile:

----------


## Nemo

> Your on top form today nemo


yes mate i went to sleep early yesterday  :Wink:

----------

